# Importing a "Classic car" in Mexico



## CNDN Sun Chaser (Dec 25, 2016)

Does anyone know the latest import laws on older vehicles?
I recall reading last year that a 29 year old vehicle could be imported as a Classic and there was no duty.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think it is 30 years old, or older and considered classic. For more information, try this:

Confederación de Asociaciones de Agentes Aduanales de la República Mexicana (CAAAREM)

Tel. (01 55) 3300 7500 en México D.F.

Página Web www.caaarem.mx


----------

